# 'Meaty' Back Ribs



## Ask-A-Butcher (Aug 31, 2008)

The label says "Meaty Back Ribs"  but in actuality it's a Pork Loin Rib End Roast with the chine bone removed. Part of the same cut that the Original Country Style Ribs were cut from. They had them priced at $4.99 lb  but I bought them this morning reduced down to $1.99.

Note the faux pas made by the 'butcher' when he opened the cryovac packaging 












I just coated them with evoo, garlic and Penzey's Smoked 4S Salt. I have a choice of cooking them low and slow at 250° or hot and quick at 350°, but think I'll split the difference and indirect them at 300° with some nice maple wood given to me by my neighbor.

While the ribs were cooking away, I whipped up another loaf of Olive Oil Bread.






These cooked for about 2½ hours at 300° with some maple smoke. Last 15 minutes I gave it a brushing of Budweiser BBQ Sauce






Not the smoke ring I was looking for, but they are nice and juicy. Probably the Smithfield 'self basting', altho it wasn't on the package.






Served with some doctored up Bush's Steak House Grilling Beans (drained, added Bud Sauce and bacon) and some steamed broccoli. Ok for a rainy Sat nite dinner.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 31, 2008)

I've been meaning to try those grilling beans. Bush's has so many flavors.... I mainly get the country style flavor, but I'm hard pressed to tell much of a difference between formulas, since I Dr them up, too. Any real difference you noticed?

Everything looks good, too.


----------



## deelady (Aug 31, 2008)

WOW!!! I have never seen ribs so meaty!! Beautiful!!
I always enjoy you pics Ask-a-Butcher, thanks for sharing!


----------



## QSis (Aug 31, 2008)

Butcher, your ribs and bread look incredible!!!

Did you post the bread recipe somewhere?

Also, I just bought some smoked salt at the Atlantic Spice Company but haven't tried it yet.  Could you taste it on the ribs, or was the flavor masked by the real smoke and/or sauce?

Nice job!

Lee


----------



## Constance (Aug 31, 2008)

That looks delicious! Between the beans and broccoli, you'll be able to make enough methane to drive your car to work!


----------



## love2"Q" (Aug 31, 2008)

looks good ...


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 31, 2008)

It all looks TERRIBLE ............. that's my story and I'm sticking to it!  I really hate looking at this stuff when I'm hungry!


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Sep 1, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I've been meaning to try those grilling beans. Bush's has so many flavors.... I mainly get the country style flavor, but I'm hard pressed to tell much of a difference between formulas, since I Dr them up, too. *Any real difference you noticed?*
> 
> Everything looks good, too.



Other than the Steak House variety, the others are too sweet for my taste.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Sep 1, 2008)

QSis said:


> Butcher, your ribs and bread look incredible!!!
> 
> Did you post the bread recipe somewhere?



No, but I did list the book over in the 'new cook book' thread.

*Artisan Bread in Five Minutes a Day: The Discovery That Revolutionizes Home Baking*

Amazon.com: Artisan Bread in Five Minutes a Day: The Discovery That Revolutionizes Home Baking: Jeff Hertzberg, Zoe Francois: Books



> Also, I just bought some smoked salt at the Atlantic Spice Company but haven't tried it yet.  Could you taste it on the ribs, or was the flavor masked by the real smoke and/or sauce?
> 
> Nice job!
> 
> Lee


You can taste it better if you don't smoke the food like I did. I like the smoked salt on my eggs 

Also, the Penzey's 4S Smoked Salt has more than just salt added to it....pepper, garlic, paprika, etc


----------

